# New Army Cadet Rank Prerequisites



## Zedic_1913 (22 Mar 2005)

It was brought to my attention about a recent change to rank prerequisites for Army Cadets and the CATO confirms it.

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=40-03

Private - Green Star
Corporal - Red Star
Master Corporal - Silver Star
Sergeant - Gold Star
Warrant Officer - NSCE and 6 months as Sgt
Master Warrant Officer - NSCE and 6 months as WO
Chief Warrant Officer - NSCE and 6 months as MWO

Also boards must be done for promotion to WO, MWO, and CWO.

So ... thoughts, opinions, comments?


----------



## Saorse (22 Mar 2005)

Our corps already had these in place since last year.    I think it makes great sense, although the waiting periods never went over too well with my Corps, at least.


----------



## Burrows (22 Mar 2005)

Boards are good.  Wait time is iffy.  And I feel it will take a long time for the star requisites to be implemented.


----------



## chalk1 (23 Mar 2005)

Wow. This is great. It's not much, but it's a step in the right direction in order to ensure some nationwide standards in promotions.


----------



## Saorse (23 Mar 2005)

It sort of steals credibility from the rank of Sergeant though, although it does bump the level required from Silver to Gold Star. Thank God WO is no longer officially a Gold Star rank.


----------



## armygurl_557 (24 Mar 2005)

I don't think that that will be put into my Corps for a while, because of the huge change in numbers and all.. Like 2 years ago we had 43 cadets i our corps, and Last Year we grew to 120, and this year were about to break the 200 mark, so we just keep growing, so our seniors have to grow too. Right now 90% of our master corporals are in Red Star and the rest are in silver star, with all our Sgts.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (24 Mar 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I don't think that that will be put into my Corps for a while, because of the huge change in numbers and all.. Like 2 years ago we had 43 cadets i our corps, and Last Year we grew to 120, and this year were about to break the 200 mark, so we just keep growing, so our seniors have to grow too. Right now 90% of our master corporals are in Red Star and the rest are in silver star, with all our Sgts.



You don't need a specific rank to do a job, you can appoint a Cpl as RSM if the CO sees fit to do so.  If your NCOs do not meet the prerequisites for their rank then they should be employed into the position and awarded the rank when they meet the prerequisites (Acting ranks can be used for one rank above what the cadet is ... provided they are qualified for their current rank).


----------



## Chainsaw (24 Mar 2005)

Definately a good idea, may run into trouble though with corps that have a bunch of seniors age out/quit. 'Course, you could just have the cadets as Acting WO/Sgt, whatever is needed.

Cheers,


----------



## alan_li_13 (26 Mar 2005)

I think this has been discussed, but i don't like this system. IMHO, all promotions should be according to merit AND qualification, and ALL promotions should have boards. 

For example, you have a M/Cpl qualified Gold Star that treats his cadets like they were his slaves, and a M/Cpl qualified Silver Star that works WITH his cadets. Who is more deserving of a promotion?

Mod:  ***'s still count as swearing.


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2005)

Seems to me that I saw this on another site.....hmmmm.....   :

This system has been in the works for sometime....since about '94, it was a topic on the Cadet League agenda in LFAA.

It's a step in the right direction.

Regards


----------



## Saorse (27 Mar 2005)

I brought up the CATOs to my CO. Here's an exact quote:

"But do we follow those? *laughs* No!"

Great to see our officers following the lead on the required standards.


----------



## Burrows (27 Mar 2005)

MCpl is an appointment as a senior corporal and thus there should NOT be a requirement higher than that of corporal.  If a Cpl can be RSM (which is an appointment)  Then there should be no reason to have requirements for MCpl(also an appointment).


----------



## Badanai (27 Mar 2005)

Boy how times have changed since I was in cadets lol


----------



## Saorse (27 Mar 2005)

They are all still based on merit regardless of prerequisites made. Right in the CATOs, far right hand side of Annex B.


----------



## Mcpl (18 May 2005)

Stop complaining.  You already posted this.

STAFF


----------



## gt102 (20 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> MCpl is an appointment as a senior corporal and thus there should NOT be a requirement higher than that of corporal.   If a Cpl can be RSM (which is an appointment)   Then there should be no reason to have requirements for MCpl(also an appointment).



I believe you are incorrect my friend. At one point,   yes Mcpl was just an appointment.. but it has now graduated into a full fledged rank. The whole "MCpl is an appointment as a senior corporal" was true during WWI and II, but now in the modern day it is different. If you wanna get technical about the "appointment" MCpl was to say that you were a Cpl qualified and ready for Sgt. So I guess it should have the same requirements of Sgt, No?


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (31 May 2005)

Thanks for the info, nice to know


 Falschirmjager


----------



## Saorse (31 May 2005)

It is in the cadet world


----------



## Burrows (31 May 2005)

No it is not.

The cadet world is filled with many people who are know it alls who are wrong.  The rank system of the cadet programme emulate that of the Canadian Forces.  Period.  

And for the record,  in the army I'm sure theres a course required to move from Cpl to MCpl. Hence the prerequisite.


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Mcpl is still not a rank. No debate.



thats cool to know. why do they teach cadets that M/Cpl is a rank than? some things need to be cleared up


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Jun 2005)

OK guys I have a question...I joined cadets in September when I was 15 (I'm still 15 my birthday's in August) I was promoted to trooper the first week of March...Had trooper for *6* only 6 weeks and I got promoted again to corporal?...Can anyone explain this to me? 


1913_Cpl


----------



## Burrows (1 Jun 2005)

They either needed another corporal or thought you had distinguished yourself.  I was a private for the duration of camp. Then I was promoted.


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Why do they do alot of things in cadets? If I were you, start shaking the established foundations and teach the rebellious idea that Mcpl isn't really a rank.



will do


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Jun 2005)

1913_Cpl said:
			
		

> OK guys I have a question...I joined cadets in September when I was 15 (I'm still 15 my birthday's in August) I was promoted to trooper the first week of March...Had trooper for *6* only 6 weeks and I got promoted again to corporal?...Can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> 
> 1913_Cpl


Often times we will take age as a factor in promotions, because age typically shows a better sense of maturity and less time left in cadets.  Also we looked at the results from the Junior and Senior Leadership courses, and promoted those performed well and showed some leadership potential.  If your confused as to why you have been promoted inquire up your chain of command rather then asking people who aren't involved in the process.

Also just to add I was promoted to Cpl the last night before camp and received MCpl the second night back in Sept.


----------

